# Do you give your dog Heartworm Prevented?



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I tested for it in the Annual Exam, but I don't use any prevented for it. I feed my dogs raw. should I use the prevented medication? My dogs are always indoor, just out to do their business.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I do. Living in FL I'm too nervous not to. Give her heartguard, but only every six weeks, less in winter. A person caught heart worm not too far from here a couple of years ago, which along with my vet telling me he considers it abuse if you don't. I do not use flea meds and would love to drop the heartgard, just don't have the gonashes to do it.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't given a preventative for the last year but live in the south and may have to consider every 45 days during spring/ summer. The mosquitoes are getting worse every year.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I use liquid Ivermectin, 1%. I dose at 1/10th CC per 10 lbs of body weight. I generally don't use it January - March.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> I use liquid Ivermectin, 1%. I dose at 1/10th CC per 10 lbs of body weight. I generally don't use it January - March.


where you get it? How often you give it to them?


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

I live in Phoenix and we have never given any of our dogs heartworm prevention. I saw a stat a few years ago that said that year there were like, 4 cases of heartworm in the entire valley that year, which is an extremely small number for such a large city. 
I would consider giving medication if we went up into the northern parts of the state to camp or something because the mosquitos are more prevalent up there.

My BF ran a worming cycle for his dogs a few weeks ago, but they are both new to the valley and he was living in Wisconsin so it was for the time they were in that state. I dont think he will worm them anymore though. 

Now that I think about it, even our vet here doesnt mention heartworm prevention or anything, thats how uncommon it is. 

I was reading quite a while ago about holistic heartworm prevention, but I dont know how well any of that works.. I got to thinking about it when I was boggled about how the old timers kept their dogs from dying left and right due to heartworm before the medication was around.. I dunno lol I dont like medicating myself and sure as hell dont like over medicating my dogs.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> where you get it? How often you give it to them?


You can get it at most feed stores, for horses and such. Its easy to administer but I would check with your vet on the dosing amount unless you are positive on what you are supposed to give, it is a medication after all and you wouldnt want to overdose the dog.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Oso said:


> You can get it at most feed stores, for horses and such. Its easy to administer but I would check with your vet on the dosing amount unless you are positive on what you are supposed to give, it is a medication after all and you wouldnt want to overdose the dog.


I wouldn't use it at that level for an MDR1 breed, obviously. However, that dose was given to me by a Vet, and that is the same dose many give. Some will do 1/10th cc per 20lbs. 

Ivermectin is toxic only at extremely high levels and you will find that most breeders and trainers with a whole kennel will use the liquid. Ivermectin is given at much higher doses than I give for things like mange and much more frequently.

I would in fact consult with your Vet. You will find that Vets use the liquid on their own dogs.

I have a friend with very large breed dogs, about 90 -100lbs, and he uses Durvet plain apple paste. One click, on the syringe.

I use no other wormers and I use it once a month for 9 months.

For very small or toy breeds, its best to stay with the commercial heartworm products.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

yes, and it depends where you live, in terms of giving it all year round.

we've had weird weather, i live in a water community (thanks hurricane sandy) and the mosquitos have been seen, even in the winter.
i use the stuff the vet sells, rather than dosing with ivermectin (which can be dangerous, fyi)


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> I wouldn't use it at that level for an MDR1 breed, obviously. However, that dose was given to me by a Vet, and that is the same dose many give. Some will do 1/10th cc per 20lbs.
> 
> Ivermectin is toxic only at extremely high levels and you will find that most breeders and trainers with a whole kennel will use the liquid. Ivermectin is given at much higher doses than I give for things like mange and much more frequently.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just tell people to ask a vet because some of the amounts listed online are very off, but if your vet gave the dose to you then you should be fine. 

Yep that is correct too, thats what all the people I have talked to use. Hell even my friend who has snakes uses it to worm her feeder rat colony. :smile:



bett said:


> yes, and it depends where you live, in terms of giving it all year round.
> 
> we've had weird weather, i live in a water community (thanks hurricane sandy) and the mosquitos have been seen, even in the winter.
> i use the stuff the vet sells, rather than dosing with ivermectin (which can be dangerous, fyi)


Yes Iver can be dangerous if given in to high a dose, which is why you should consult a vet and get the correct dose if you havnt used it before. Also, doesnt most of the vet prescribed heartworm meds contain Iver? I think most if not all do..


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes Iver can be dangerous if given in to high a dose, which is why you should consult a vet and get the correct dose if you havnt used it before. Also, doesnt most of the vet prescribed heartworm meds contain Iver? I think most if not all do..[/QUOTE]

absolutely, but they make the dosage and i dont have to futz around with it.
in a previous thread, monster suggested a "dab" on the finger, which didnt sit well with me.(prob on a different board, me thinks)


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't use them here in NL, but we don't have the weather for heartworm. I've never heard of any cases of heartworm here. 
That being said, I think I am transferring schools and going to AB, so I will pretty well have to use something there, and most likely that will be the stuff the vet sells, for convenience. I don't want to accidentally screw up the dosage or something.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

bett said:


> Yes Iver can be dangerous if given in to high a dose, which is why you should consult a vet and get the correct dose if you havnt used it before. Also, doesnt most of the vet prescribed heartworm meds contain Iver? I think most if not all do..


absolutely, but they make the dosage and i dont have to futz around with it.
in a previous thread, monster suggested a "dab" on the finger, which didnt sit well with me.(prob on a different board, me thinks)[/QUOTE]

whatever works for you and your pet  do that ya know. buying it at the feed shop and doing in house works for some people, same as buying it from your vet in tab form works for others. so long as you use it correctly do whatever is easiest for you.

see I dont agree with that at all and a "dab on the finger" is not a dose and even for one of our dogs that rough estimate of an amount isnt close to what they need, which would render the dose ineffective and you might end up allowing the heartworm or parasites to continue living and lose a dog over it.. which isnt right at all. 
people seem to forget its a medication and a pesticide and it needs to be dispensed carefully otherwise its useless or dangerous.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

No.

They get tested and are all negative.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Everything requires thought and care but Ivermectin is extremely safe and it is easy to get guidance. The liquid is very easy to measure and the paste is easy as well. I know plenty of people that use the Durvet Apple Horse Paste and one "click" on the syringe is about the same as dispensing the liquid at 1/10th CC per 10lbs for a 60lb dog. All the information is there to check the dose because the syringe is metered.

If you do your own research on toxicity, and look at the amount used for mange, you will see that what most people use in liquid or paste form is quite small, let alone the fact it is once a month not for an extended period like mange.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I do in the summer months only and just give heartguard or whatever the vet offers. I have heard people don't like the paste as you don't know how well it is mixed but I know many who buy ivermectin liquid wormer for cows/horses for their dogs.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

GoingPostal said:


> I do in the summer months only and just give heartguard or whatever the vet offers. I have heard people don't like the paste as you don't know how well it is mixed but I know many who buy ivermectin liquid wormer for cows/horses for their dogs.


The paste is well mixed. The syringe is intended to be used on multiple animals so the product is consistent. I have heard that but it isn't true. Why then would the syringe be metered by weight?


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I use it year round. HW is a pretty big problem where I live, and one that I don't want to risk. My holistic vet even tells me to use it year round, she recommends Interceptor or Hearguard.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't given my dogs heart-worm preventive since moving to Portland, OR seven years ago. The vet says that unless we are traveling with them out of the area, it's really not needed.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I live in GA - heartworm central! I treat all of my dogs monthly, year round. I use Heartgard Plus from the vet.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Nope. We don't have heartworm here. If I were to go to a heartworm area, I would treat Deeken. I have a stash of interceptor as that is my preferred treatment. Not sure what I will use when its gone/expired and I travel to a heartworm area.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Year round, currently using Heartguard but prefer Interceptor. It's not even a question for me. Heartworm does happen around me and when I volunteered with a rescue I watched way too many dogs suffer through treatment. It's so hard on the dog and we nearly lost a few. I've never lived in a place that didn't have heartworm, so it seems weird to me to not use it. But I totally get that it depends on the climate and all.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Absolutely. Every month. That's one thing I don't mess with.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Only when it's warm enough so end of April-end of October depending on the weather. I have to admit Heartworm scares me too much to mess with.


----------

